# Direct vent fireplace with birch logs



## fluepowder7 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi everyone.
Please forgive my cluelessness as I don't have much knowledge about the world of gas fireplaces. We just today decided to get a gas fireplace for our new build upon concluding that high efficiency wood burning isn't in our budget. 

I would like to find a clean-faced, traditional-sized, zero-clearance unit with birch logs.   I have seen many fireplaces that will work (Town and Country, Monessen, Regency) but none offer the birch logs.  Is that the sort of thing one can purchase a la carte, or do log sets need to be purchased in tandem with the fireplace?

Thanks so much!


----------



## EncoreInMass (Nov 1, 2014)

Have you seen this place? You shop by dimensions..

http://www.gaslogguys.com/index.html?sstring=birch+log&action=search


----------



## fluepowder7 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi, thanks! So those can be used with any gas fireplace, then?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 2, 2014)

fluepowder7 said:


> Hi, thanks! So those can be used with any gas fireplace, then?



ABSOLUTELY NOT. They are designed & TESTED to be used with Peterson or Empire gas log burners. Those burners are decorative appliances & not heater-rated appliances. Whatever logs come with your fireplace, are the only ones you can operate that appliance with.


----------



## EncoreInMass (Nov 2, 2014)

ah I didn't realize it was burning for heat...yeah those things will cook in your heating fireplace...you'll have to stick with the ugly ones that came with the unit.


----------

